# Bradford White Water Heater Age



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Determine the Age of Your Water Heater 

The chart below is intended to assist you in identifying the year and month in which your water heater was manufactured.

EXAMPLE:
In Serial No: BH6511396 --> B=2005 & H=August

Bradford White uses a 20-year letter designation rotation in serial numbers. Therefore, please be aware that water heaters manufactured 20 years apart will have the same serial number “letter year” designation (i.e. A = 2004 and 1984).


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like they are trying to hide the age of the heater from homeowners by using that format. Why not just use the standard numerical 4 digit format like every one else? I think we know why....


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> Looks like they are trying to hide the age of the heater from homeowners by using that format. Why not just use the standard numerical 4 digit format like every one else? I think we know why....



Why?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have to ask why too.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I have to ask why too.


 
who wants the customer know if they're entitled to a free water heater under warranty?:whistling2:







paul


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Insinkerator does the same thing. I've yet to meet a customer that could read the serial number and tell what it meant anyway no matter how it's written. In fact I doubt most folks even know what a serial number is and that there is a date code in it!


----------

